# Daylight saving time (light-hearted humor)



## amber (Mar 14, 2007)

So my husband and I have noticed upon wakening at 6 am that it's dark.  The whole point of the clocks changing earlier (in the U.S.) was to save energy.  We have found that we have to turn on the lights when we wake up, as opposed to turning the lights on at 5 or 6 pm.  Where is the energy savings?   We would rather turn the lights on in the pm rather than the am hours.  

Again, this is not a debate, just light hearted humor everyone 

Even Ellen D mentioned this on her show today.  She said how can someone just change the clock like that?  Then said, ok, it 6pm on Friday everyone


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't mind the dark when I wake up (though yes, I do miss it), but I'd MUCH rather have longer daylight hours - I LOVE IT!


----------



## amber (Mar 14, 2007)

I was getting comfy with daylight in the morning.  Dark in the morning sets me back to winter, ughhhh.  Winter is too long here!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 14, 2007)

I guess the logic is that more people are awake and need light at 6:00 PM than at 6:00 AM.


----------



## amber (Mar 14, 2007)

Perhaps, but most people get up early to get to work, and coffee can fend off the tired and weary ones.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 14, 2007)

Okay, come on y'all.  This is just an excuse for us to cozy down into our comfy blankies and sleep longer in the morning.  Hey, I've been doin' it since Sunday morning and haven't felt better.  Omigawd, those flannel sheets feel better than ever.


----------



## amber (Mar 14, 2007)

Your right Katie, I want to sleep in longer since it's darker here.  I'd rather just get up and out with the daylight.  Ok, raising hand to "morning person here"


----------



## middie (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey as long as it's not dark out at 5- 5:30 p.m I'm cool with it.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 14, 2007)

I was SO enjoying the fact that I could get up, pour a cup a soffee and the sun would be there!  Now...I get up, drag my butt, pour my coffee, look out the window to make sure no one thru black paint on it, then about the time I take the kids to school there is light again....wha tthe heck!  

No matter if you changed it it would still be the same amount of hours no?  Let's change it earlier so these bafoons go back to lala land......blah!!!


----------



## foodstorm (Mar 15, 2007)

I love waking up in darkness. That doesn't mean I like to wake up early, I just like it when it's dark until the alarm clock goes off at 6:30 am. Otherwise the sun (I'm very sensitive to light, even the little bit that sneaks in around the blinds in my S/W facing bedroom) wakes me up BEFORE MY ALARM CLOCK DOES, and holy moly do I HATE that!


----------



## Raven (Mar 15, 2007)

Even though I have the auto-adjust and DST turned off, my DVD recorder refuses to recognize the new time.  It keeps setting it's-self despite the fact that it's been told specifically not to.  So now it still think's it's 5:00 am when everything else say's 6:00am, so I had to change the SCHEDULE to get the correct shows.

Grrrrr!!!!

~ Raven ~


----------



## roadfix (Mar 11, 2017)

Remember to spring forward when you turn in tonight.

Oh, and BTW, it's Daylight Saving, without the 's'....


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 11, 2017)

OK.  (without the "ay")


----------



## roadfix (Mar 11, 2017)

Ok...  D-light Saving.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 11, 2017)

roadfix said:


> Ok...  D-light Saving.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 11, 2017)

kitchenelf said:


> I don't mind the dark when I wake up (though yes, I do miss it), but I'd MUCH rather have longer daylight hours - I LOVE IT!



Amen! I love daylight saving time, because I have more time to spend doing things outside (mostly drinking beer) in the evening. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Mar 11, 2017)

amber said:


> Your right Katie, I want to sleep in longer since it's darker here.  I'd rather just get up and out with the daylight.  Ok, raising hand to "morning person here"



I used to be a morning person, but I outgrew it. 

CD


----------



## Katie H (Mar 11, 2017)

However you view it, I saw (and have) a cartoon of Richard Nixon explaining Daylight Saving Time.  It shows him holding a blanket that has had approximately one third of one end cut off and sewed onto the other end.

His comment, "This is Daylight Saving Time" or some such thing. I always think of that cartoon when we're reminded to change our clocks...forward or backward.

Doesn't really matter to me.  For years and years, I've changed our clocks about mid-day on Saturday.  We never feel anything negative from the change.  If you think TV, most of what we watch has already been recorded or we watch a disk we have on hand from Netflix.  By morning, we never even know anything has happened.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 11, 2017)

As a friend mentioned, after six months the clocks in his cars will have the right time again.  I'll have to dig out my car's manual.  I have the page bookmarked.  DH is on his own with his Jeep.

My (broken banded, unwearable) watch needs fiddling.  I did spring it forward after pushing numerous combinations of buttons.  Don't ask me how I did that.

As Katie mentioned, there's an old Indian saying:  only the government can cut off the top of the blanket, sew it on the bottom, and expect it to be longer.

Before I retired, I noticed daylight savings time really effected the kids and teachers.  Everyone stumbled around for at least a week afterward.  Probably a good thing that it's spring break now here along the river.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 12, 2017)

My computers and my watch take care of the time change automatically.  My watch is a Casio G-Shock Tough Solar Atomic, meaning that it receives a radio signal every night from the atomic clock in Ft. Collins CO and sets itself to that.  It's never even as much as a 1/2 second off.  Since it also has a battery that is kept charged by solar/light and is waterproof to 200 meters deep, it is maintenance free - 100% hands off.  I almost never take it off, even at night.

I'm a fan of DST.  I prefer having the extra hour of daylight in the evening.  I don't understand how they function in a place like Indiana where they let the counties decide to do it or not - the time can change when you go from one county to another.  I know that Arizona doesn't do DST - I still don't understand why, but at least it's the whole state.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 12, 2017)

RPCookin said:


> My computers and my watch take care of the time change automatically.  My watch is a Casio G-Shock Tough Solar Atomic, meaning that it receives a radio signal every night from the atomic clock in Ft. Collins CO and sets itself to that.  It's never even as much as a 1/2 second off.  Since it also has a battery that is kept charged by solar/light and is waterproof to 200 meters deep, it is maintenance free - 100% hands off.  I almost never take it off, even at night.
> 
> I'm a fan of DST.  I prefer having the extra hour of daylight in the evening.  I don't understand how they function in a place like Indiana where they let the counties decide to do it or not - the time can change when you go from one county to another.  I know that Arizona doesn't do DST - I still don't understand why, but at least it's the whole state.




I'm a fan as well.  The extra daylight is a pleasure.  How many times have you heard people complain about the fact that it's dark at 4:00PM in the winter.

I have a watch, a Seiko all stainless steel case and band, that has three 'hands' that travel around a dial populated with markers that indicate the 12 hours in a clock cycle. These are highly specialized 'hands'.  One indicates the hour, one the minute and the last indicates the second.  It too is set to the atomic clock in CO.  I know this because I do the setting.  Just pull out this little stem on the side and turn it to move the 'hands'.  I paid $65.00 for it 35 years ago and never loses more than 10 seconds in 6 months.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 12, 2017)

Hm.  I'll have to look into the Casio or Seiko watch.  I keep getting cheapo waterproof watches, and keep breaking the bands.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 12, 2017)

I have a plastic Casio digital watch I take to Aruba every year. It's waterproof.  It cost $25. and when it dies I get another.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 12, 2017)

Can you imagine living in China, roughly the same size as the US, with a single time zone across the entire country?
Sunrise at 3am and sunset at 3pm depending on where you are....  But I'm sure these regions observe unofficial, local, civil time zones.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 12, 2017)

I like the later daylight as well, and usually get a surge of energy around DST. Like today. 

I just feel kind of bad for the littles in school, I wish the time change was more in coordination with spring break so they'd have a little time to get used to it. I know that's impossible though, since school breaks differ from district to district. My young grandsons are going to have a hard time in the mornings this week, but they'll adjust.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 12, 2017)

When I was a kid, the rule my parents had during the summer months was that I could stay outside and play until it got dark. Believe me, I've always been very appreciative of that extra hour.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 12, 2017)

Same here, Steve.  My brother and I had to come home when the streetlights came on.  When we moved out to the boonies where there were no streetlights, we had to come home when the sun set behind the Sierras.    

Those were the days.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 12, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> I'm a fan as well.  The extra daylight is a pleasure.  How many times have you heard people complain about the fact that it's dark at 4:00PM in the winter.
> 
> I have a watch, a Seiko all stainless steel case and band, that has three 'hands' that travel around a dial populated with markers that indicate the 12 hours in a clock cycle. These are highly specialized 'hands'.  One indicates the hour, one the minute and the last indicates the second.  It too is set to the atomic clock in CO.  I know this because I do the setting.  Just pull out this little stem on the side and turn it to move the 'hands'.  I paid $65.00 for it 35 years ago and never loses more than 10 seconds in 6 months.



I have a TAG Heuer watch. I only wear it now for dress-up. I can't read it unless I put on reading glasses, so there is no point wearing it daily. I can still read the time on my iPhone, and if it comes to it, I can ask Siri what time it is. 

CD


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 13, 2017)

I went ahead and ordered a stainless steel Casio that does everything but wash your windows.  It's a men's so I'll have to figure out how to remove some links, but the waterproof feature really interests me.  

Will tackle the car clock tomorrow.


----------



## Addie (Mar 13, 2017)

amber said:


> So my husband and I have noticed upon wakening at 6 am that it's dark.  The whole point of the clocks changing earlier (in the U.S.) was to save energy.  We have found that we have to turn on the lights when we wake up, as opposed to turning the lights on at 5 or 6 pm.  Where is the energy savings?   We would rather turn the lights on in the pm rather than the am hours.
> 
> Again, this is not a debate, just light hearted humor everyone
> 
> Even Ellen D mentioned this on her show today.  She said how can someone just change the clock like that?  Then said, ok, it 6pm on Friday everyone



 That wouldn't be a problem for you if you would only move to Eastpoint! Right on the edge of the land.


----------



## Addie (Mar 13, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> I guess the logic is that more people are awake and need light at 6:00 PM than at 6:00 AM.



The whole purpose of daylight savings came about in WWI. It gave the farmers more daylight at the end of the day to tend to their crops. 

I once had a job that I had to be at work at seven in the morning. Didn't leave until five in the evening. It sucked bigtime in the winter. Left the house in darkness and came home in it also. Never saw daylight until late Spring. No window in my office. I always looked forward to DST.


----------



## CakePoet (Mar 13, 2017)

Not happened yet here, I think it is  the 25.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 13, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> I went ahead and ordered a stainless steel Casio that does everything but wash your windows.  It's a men's so I'll have to figure out how to remove some links, but the waterproof feature really interests me.
> 
> Will tackle the car clock tomorrow.



This is the one I have:  Stainless Casio G-Shock  I had to remove 2 links for it to fit me.  That was interesting without the proper tools.  I did figure it out, but I'd probably be inclined to take it to a jeweler if I had to do it again.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 13, 2017)

amber said:


> So my husband and I have noticed upon wakening at 6 am that it's dark.  The whole point of the clocks changing earlier (in the U.S.) was to save energy.  We have found that we have to turn on the lights when we wake up, as opposed to turning the lights on at 5 or 6 pm.  Where is the energy savings?   We would rather turn the lights on in the pm rather than the am hours.
> 
> Again, this is not a debate, just light hearted humor everyone
> 
> Even Ellen D mentioned this on her show today.  She said how can someone just change the clock like that?  Then said, ok, it 6pm on Friday everyone


In the winter when we're on Greenwich Mean Time here and the mornings are dark and cold I stay in bed until it gets light. In the depths of winter I often stay there until 8.30 or even later listening to the news programme on the wireless (ok, the radio).


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 13, 2017)

RPCookin said:


> This is the one I have:  Stainless Casio G-Shock  I had to remove 2 links for it to fit me.  That was interesting without the proper tools.  I did figure it out, but I'd probably be inclined to take it to a jeweler if I had to do it again.




That's the same one I ordered!  I'm especially excited about it being waterproof, as well as automatically resetting.  Yeah, I'll monkey around with it, then probably bring it to a jeweler if I can't figure it out.  Apparently there's some how-to videos on YouTube.  I don't know if we even have any jewelers around here anymore.


----------



## rodentraiser (Mar 13, 2017)

I could go both ways on DST. I would far prefer that it get dark at about 6pm in summer so I could do my astronomy (summer being the only time it's warm enough to take a telescope out), but at the same time, I like it being dark until 10am because I'm a night person and it would be nice to sleep while it's dark outside once in a while, too.

Last year and for the couple of years before that, I used to change my own clocks. Starting in October, I'd be moving them forward until December when I was 3 hours ahead of everyone. In January, I started moving them back, so when the time change came in March, I was already there. Mainly I was trying to keep to am 8pm sunset and that really helped me.

It worked, since I rarely go anywhere and when I did, I never found it to be a problem in being late or early. I just forgot to do it this year - I don't know why. Too many doctor appointments, I think.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 13, 2017)

Have you all noticed that fewer people are wearing watches these days?  I rarely see a younger person with a watch unless they're dressing up and it's a piece of jewelry.  I guess the smart phone satisfies that need.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 13, 2017)

Now, if the earth's axis were not tilted we wouldn't be having this debate.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 13, 2017)

roadfix said:


> Now, if the earth's axis were not tilted we wouldn't be having this debate.



I understand they're working on fixing that.

. . . or was that the leaning tower of Pisa?


----------



## Addie (Mar 13, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Have you all noticed that fewer people are wearing watches these days?  I rarely see a younger person with a watch unless they're dressing up and it's a piece of jewelry.  I guess the smart phone satisfies that need.



That's because they have the time right on their cell phones.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 13, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Have you all noticed that fewer people are wearing watches these days?  I rarely see a younger person with a watch unless they're dressing up and it's a piece of jewelry.  I guess the smart phone satisfies that need.




I tried using my smart phone for a watch.  I miss a watch.  And yeah, I rarely see watches anymore either.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 13, 2017)

...even those new iWatches, I rarely see them around.


----------



## Addie (Mar 13, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> I tried using my smart phone for a watch.  I miss a watch.  And yeah, I rarely see watches anymore either.



I have two. One is yellow gold and the other white. They were both gifts many years ago. Spike does some work for a jeweler and I get all my batteries for free. I always wear one every time I go out the door. That along with my broken heart pendant that I wear in memory of my daughter. Even if I have another necklace on. 

Even though my computer has a clock (like all computers), I never think to look at it for the time. I look at the school clock my daughter bought for me many years ago.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 13, 2017)

So anyway, I had to adjust 5 clocks in my home.   Plus the two in our cars.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 13, 2017)

My bedroom alarm clock has a DST button, so I just press that and it automatically jumps an hour ahead.  That left me with the stove, microwave, and car. 

When my mom was alive and living here she had a clock in every single room of the house, so there were a lot to change then.  

I haven't worn a watch in so many years, I can't remember the last time!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 13, 2017)

Changing my clocks/watches twice a year is not a major challenge.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 13, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Changing my clocks/watches twice a year is not a major challenge.




My currently broken-banded wrist watch is a major challenge.  I just randomly push combinations of buttons until something works.  The other clocks, other than the the one in my car, no problem.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 13, 2017)

Mad Cook said:


> In the winter when we're on Greenwich Mean Time here and the mornings are dark and cold I stay in bed until it gets light. In the depths of winter I often stay there until 8.30 or even later listening to the news programme on the wireless (ok, the radio).



I've never been to GB in the winter. It has always been summer. Nice long days, especially when I'm in Scotland. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Mar 13, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Have you all noticed that fewer people are wearing watches these days?  I rarely see a younger person with a watch unless they're dressing up and it's a piece of jewelry.  I guess the smart phone satisfies that need.



I have a friend who owns a jewelry store. He sells very high end watches. He recently told me that Swiss watch sales are down 40-percent. The biggest culprit is the iWatch, but a lot of people are using their phones instead of a watch. 

He hasn't bought a new Ferrari in over a year. The one he has now isn't the newest model. Watch sales must be crimping his style. 

CD


----------



## Katie H (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm still an old-fashioned, watch-wearing being.  I have a nice Timex with a leather band that I love and wear all the time.

My all-time favorite is my beautiful white gold Longines with a faceted sapphire crystal that my father gave me for high school graduation.  It went belly up a couple of years ago and, after sending it to Longines in France, the cost to replace the tiny gear was waaaaay beyond my means.  So it sits in the safe but I have all the years of memories.

Changing the clocks in the house isn't much of a challenge, mostly a touch button here and there, with an occasional turn of a tiny wheel.

The only other gadgets that require attention are a couple of timers for lights that are difficult to reach in the living room.  I usually forget to adjust them until we're surprised when they don't come on when they're "supposed to."


----------



## caseydog (Mar 13, 2017)

Katie H said:


> My all-time favorite is my beautiful white gold Longines with a faceted sapphire crystal that my father gave me for high school graduation.  It went belly up a couple of years ago and, after sending it to Longines in France, the cost to replace the tiny gear was waaaaay beyond my means.  So it sits in the safe but I have all the years of memories.



If you do some research, I bet you can find an old, retired watchmaker who could get that watch running, again. There aren't many old-school watchmakers around, but many of the ones that are still around are old and retired, and just work on old watches for the sake of preserving them. My grandfather was one of those guys. Sometimes it took him a couple of days, and sometimes a couple of years, but he got them running. 

Look around, that Longines is worth the effort, especially because of where it came from. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 14, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> I'm a fan as well.  The extra daylight is a pleasure.  How many times have you heard people complain about the fact that it's dark at 4:00PM in the winter...


I never was a big fan of DST when we lived in OH. On the longest day of summer, even if there wasn't DST, the sun would be up until just past 8. So I lived with sunset around 9:00PM-ish. Then we moved East. GAH! 4:30 in the morning and there is light sneaking around the shade and blinds in my east-facing window??? Gah! That's crazy-early! New England should be in the Atlantic time zone. Himself said he had read that when designing U.S. time zones, the powers that be decided they didn't want five.

Now I watch the sun set behind the hill in my MA house, saying goodbye before8:30. Way too early for a night owl.

BTW, *Andy*, you get "extra" daylight only if you're a morning person. That shipped sailed for us when Himself started working 4-midnight. 




Mad Cook said:


> In the winter when we're on Greenwich Mean Time here and the mornings are dark and cold I stay in bed until it gets light. In the depths of winter I often stay there until 8.30 or even later listening to the news programme on the wireless (ok, the radio).


My best friend back home told me years ago that the best sleep is had between the hours of 10 AM and noon. I've been testing that theory on and off ever since.


----------



## Caslon (Mar 14, 2017)

DST.. BBQ time soon.  Shish-ka-bobs.  I've never been able to make them in the oven that tastes anything like grilled.


----------



## Addie (Mar 14, 2017)

caseydog said:


> If you do some research, I bet you can find an old, retired watchmaker who could get that watch running, again. There aren't many old-school watchmakers around, but many of the ones that are still around are old and retired, and just work on old watches for the sake of preserving them. My grandfather was one of those guys. Sometimes it took him a couple of days, and sometimes a couple of years, but he got them running.
> 
> Look around, that Longines is worth the effort, especially because of where it came from.
> 
> CD



You are so right. We have a place on a side street in Downtown Boston called the Watch Hospital. Many years ago I was in there to drop off a watch my mother had. There was a man in there looking at what was in the showcase. All of a sudden he blurts out, "Oh, there is a watch just like my father had. He got it for when he graduated from high school." I don't think any kid today would be happy getting a watch for graduation. They now want a trip to Europe.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 14, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...BTW, *Andy*, you get "extra" daylight only if you're a morning person...



CG, the "extra" daylight comes in the afternoon/evening as it gets dark later.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 14, 2017)

caseydog said:


> If you do some research, I bet you can find an old, retired watchmaker who could get that watch running, again. There aren't many old-school watchmakers around, but many of the ones that are still around are old and retired, and just work on old watches for the sake of preserving them. My grandfather was one of those guys. Sometimes it took him a couple of days, and sometimes a couple of years, but he got them running.
> 
> Look around, that Longines is worth the effort, especially because of where it came from.
> 
> CD



Thanks, casey.  I have taken it to two old-world watchmakers and they both said they didn't have the resources to repair it.  That's why I sent it to France.  Maybe I'll have it repaired some day when I win the lottery.  But, wait, I'll have to play the lottery first.

Here's a picture of the watch:


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 14, 2017)

Katie H said:


> Thanks, casey.  I have taken it to two old-world watchmakers and they both said they didn't have the resources to repair it.  That's why I sent it to France.  Maybe I'll have it repaired some day when I win the lottery.  But, wait, I'll have to play the lottery first.
> 
> Here's a picture of the watch:



I think I'd do whatever I could to get that beautiful watch repaired.  It's a shame to have it hidden away in a vault.  

I don't have any watch or clock that is difficult to change for DST.  Even the car (2016 Ford F-150 4x4), all I do is touch the time display and it brings up the setting screen, change the hour, then close it.  Didn't even have to look it up in the owner's manual.


----------



## Addie (Mar 14, 2017)

Katie H said:


> Thanks, casey.  I have taken it to two old-world watchmakers and they both said they didn't have the resources to repair it.  That's why I sent it to France.  Maybe I'll have it repaired some day when I win the lottery.  But, wait, I'll have to play the lottery first.
> 
> Here's a picture of the watch:



What a beautiful piece. I noticed that in using the Roman Numerals, the did the four the old fashion way and the way it should be. IV, not IIII.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 14, 2017)

Katie H said:


> Thanks, casey.  I have taken it to two old-world watchmakers and they both said they didn't have the resources to repair it.  That's why I sent it to France.  Maybe I'll have it repaired some day when I win the lottery.  But, wait, I'll have to play the lottery first.
> 
> Here's a picture of the watch:



Beautiful watch. I hope you get it working again, someday. 

I also daydream of what I would do if I won the Texas lottery. About once a year, I actually buy lottery tickets, just for grins. If I played every day, my odds would be a tiny bit better, but at the end of a year, I'd probably just be down by 365 dollars. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 14, 2017)

RPCookin said:


> I think I'd do whatever I could to get that beautiful watch repaired.  It's a shame to have it hidden away in a vault.
> 
> I don't have any watch or clock that is difficult to change for DST.  Even the car (2016 Ford F-150 4x4), all I do is touch the time display and it brings up the setting screen, change the hour, then close it.  Didn't even have to look it up in the owner's manual.


Who said it's hidden away in a vault? I have lots of pretty things on my dresser that I see every day. Just seeing them makes me happy [emoji2]


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 14, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> *Who said it's hidden away in a vault?* I have lots of pretty things on my dresser that I see every day. Just seeing them makes me happy [emoji2]



Actually, Katie said it GG..


> So it sits in the safe but I have all the years of memories.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 14, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> Actually, Katie said it GG..


Oops [emoji2] Well, I wouldn't keep it locked up. As I said, I like to see my pretty things.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 14, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> CG, the "extra" daylight comes in the afternoon/evening as it gets dark later.


I know how DST works, *Andy*.  However, when you move from an area where the sun sets at 9:05 PM on the longest day of the year, DST seems just...well, normal. Not special.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 14, 2017)

Katie H said:


> Here's a picture of the watch...


That is a beautiful watch, *Katie*. I think my aunt had one that looked like that. If she did, I have no idea what I did with it.  I got to sort through stuff from four people who collected much "stuff" when I cleaned out my parents' home after Mom died. So. Many. Things!


----------



## roadfix (Mar 14, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I know how DST works, *Andy*.  However, when you move from an area where the sun sets at 9:05 PM on the longest day of the year, DST seems just...well, normal. Not special.



I've never lived in Alaska but I never understood why they even bother with DS.... :puzzled:


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 14, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I know how DST works, *Andy*.  However, when you move from an area where the sun sets at 9:05 PM on the longest day of the year, DST seems just...well, normal. Not special.


Well, you did say that only morning people benefit from DST. I grew up in Michigan, and I still miss it being light outside till after 9 pm. But I do appreciate having extra daylight in the evenings. I get to spend more time in the garden or sitting on the porch [emoji2]


----------



## Katie H (Mar 14, 2017)

Addie said:


> What a beautiful piece. I noticed that in using the Roman Numerals, the did the four the old fashion way and the way it should be. IV, not IIII.



Thanks, Addie.  My father brought it brand-new.  I'm the original owner and have had it for over 50 years, so I guess it's officially an antique.  It IS a beautiful piece, case is white gold and, a I mentioned, the crystal is faceted sapphire.  It was made when a watch was much more than simply a way to keep track of time.


----------



## ixamnis (Mar 23, 2017)

For me, the hardest part about the change to Daylight Savings Time is getting used to driving with my hands at 11 and 3.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 23, 2017)

ixamnis said:


> For me, the hardest part about the change to Daylight Savings Time is getting used to driving with my hands at 11 and 3.





Hilarious! This story makes the entire thread worthwhile. Thanks.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 23, 2017)

ixamnis said:


> For me, the hardest part about the change to Daylight Savings Time is getting used to driving with my hands at 11 and 3.





Andy M. said:


> Hilarious! This story makes the entire thread worthwhile. Thanks.



Ok, call me dumb.   Please explain this joke to me...   I don't get it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 23, 2017)

roadfix said:


> Ok, call me dumb.   Please explain this joke to me...   I don't get it.


Where do you usually put your hands on the steering wheel when you're driving? 10 and 2 maybe? Now spring forward an hour


----------



## roadfix (Mar 23, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> Where do you usually put your hands on the steering wheel when you're driving? 10 and 2 maybe? Now spring forward an hour


LOL.....ok.    I originally got the part about putting my hands on the steering wheel at 11 and 3 but didn't connect that with springing forward...  Damn, I feel stupid...


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 23, 2017)

ixamnis said:


> For me, the hardest part about the change to Daylight Savings Time is getting used to driving with my hands at 11 and 3.




Excellent...


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 23, 2017)

ixamnis said:


> For me, the hardest part about the change to Daylight Savings Time is getting used to driving with my hands at 11 and 3.


 
That was a good one.


----------



## Addie (Mar 23, 2017)

I read that to Pirate more than two hours ago and he still is chuckling. I have to say, so am I. One of the best I have heard in a long time.

I love a "just a really good clean" joke.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 24, 2017)

ixamnis said:


> For me, the hardest part about the change to Daylight Savings Time is getting used to driving with my hands at 11 and 3.









Um, could you pass a paper towel and the glass cleaner, please?


----------



## Addie (Mar 24, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Um, could you pass a paper towel and the glass cleaner, please?



Ya just had to bring me back to this post. A new day and I have started to giggle all over again. Here, use my roll of towels and window cleaner.


----------

